# XDm rail light



## blackdog3 (Jan 6, 2010)

My first handgun an XDm 9 is on order due in at the sports shop in a couple days. Thinking about purchasing a rail light for home defence purposes. What are some of my choices, best bang for the buck??????


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Got one right here for sale. Also has a red dot laser... Good light/lazer combo, just going a different route.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23681


----------



## ErnestM (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you looked at surefire?

I prefer my light detached (I have two Z2's - one upstairs and one downstairs) but surefire also makes some nice rail lights


----------

